
CARB Finds New Audi Defeat Device, German Paper Digs Up Smoking Gun Document - B1FF_PSUVM
http://www.forbes.com/sites/bertelschmitt/2016/11/06/carb-finds-new-audi-defeat-device-german-paper-digs-up-smoking-gun-document
======
B1FF_PSUVM
Hat tip
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=aburan28](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=aburan28)
whose
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12885416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12885416)
submission got flagged off earlier today.

This is the Forbes version of the submitted Reuters story (
[http://www.reuters.com/article/us-volkswagen-emissions-
audi-...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-volkswagen-emissions-audi-
idUSKBN1300V7) ), both originated with apparently leprous German newspaper
Bild.

